# Ive entered another 5km



## Stitch147 (Feb 17, 2016)

This time with a difference!!!
I am a huge Disney fan and this year Disneyland Paris will be taking part in the runDisney events for the first time. 
So I have entered me and my OH into the Disneyland Paris 5km. He doesn't ever do anything like this, so will be a first for him!
We will be taking part dressed up as Disney's Stitch (me) and Angel (my OH). The course is through the Disney Village area and the parks. I cant wait. We'll be spending 5 days in Disneyland before doing the 5km (will be my 23rd visit to Disneyland Paris).
I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 17, 2016)

Good for you!  Sounds like a fun filled 5 days for both of you.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2016)

Fabulous!  A very good 'excuse' for visiting Disneyland Paris!  I used to work for Saga Holidays and each year for three years the company took the entire workforce, including partners and children, to DP - over 1500 people! Everything was free  -travel, accommodation, all food and drink on the site and all the rides - they even closed off a section of the site exclusively for us on the Saturday night!  What an awesome company!


----------



## Adrasteia (Feb 17, 2016)

Very jealous! We're disney fans too and i'd love to do this. Have a fantastic time, and please post a race report with pics!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 17, 2016)

Adrasteia said:


> Very jealous! We're disney fans too and i'd love to do this. Have a fantastic time, and please post a race report with pics!



I certainly will. I'm really looking forward to doing it. Just hope it's not too hot as my Stitch onesie is really warm!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2016)

Good 4u Stich !


----------

